# Past performance and future investment returns



## dstanley (23 Oct 2006)

Is there anywhere to see a snapshot of how each of the above are preforming or have preformed over the last 12 months etc.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

*Re: Lump Sum Investment Funds (Unit Linked, Execution Only)*

Sort of pointless since past performance is no guide to future returns.


----------



## zappb (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Lump Sum Investment Funds (Unit Linked, Execution Only)*

Then how do you make a choice on one fund over another? Maybe past performance is necessary to make purchasing decisions?


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Lump Sum Investment Funds (Unit Linked, Execution Only)*

It isn't, or at least it shouldn't be-unless you are are a chartist etc.

How does the past determine what happens in the future in the case of a fund?

All this is discussed elsewhere on AAM aand on the web generally. The Best Buys forum is not for debating the finer points of investing.


----------



## zappb (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Lump Sum Investment Funds (Unit Linked, Execution Only)*

Thanks for that Covich, i never thought about it like that before - but of course your right, i can search the forums for this kind of stuff, i'm sure its been beaten to death at this stage.


----------



## blondebimbo (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: Lump Sum Investment Funds (Unit Linked, Execution Only)*



ClubMan said:


> Sort of pointless since past performance is no guide to future returns.



i disagree

past performance tells you the nature of your investment. deposit style investments will have deposit style future returns etc  and past performance is a guide to how a fund operates under certain conditions etc if those conditions are replicated then this is the essence of fund management. or does clubman think investment is the same as gambling ?


----------

